# For Daniel....(109Roaming)



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

Not trying to persuade you in ANY way whatsoever, in a NZ "what if" build.....
I can just see these in a spiffy NZ camouflage.....8)


----------



## A4K (May 6, 2009)

Nice one Jan!  We DID nearly get F-16s in 2001 actually...

(personally I always wished we'd get Harriers!!!)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

Just saw that, was 26 Falcons right?











Why don't you lads build a "what if" RNZAF thingy then? Would be a cool thing to see what kinda crates that you'd like to see in your countrys colours!

F-16, F-18, JAS....a JAS would look cool in that three colour camouflage!8)

D*mn! Getting worked up here myself!


----------



## A4K (May 6, 2009)

I don't know how many, but the contract was signed, I think, before the Government pulled the plug on the deal...and scrapped the whole Strike wing.
(No comment...)

No 'what if's' from me, btw, I'm a realist!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

A tease...tease...tease.....

Model Making, Scale Models / Italeri 2638 JAS 39 A Gripen

Model Making, Scale Models / Italeri 2664 JAS 39 Gripen Twin Seater


----------



## A4K (May 6, 2009)

Ja,ja, you Sveedish lads, alvays za big joke!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

Ya know uz too well ya....


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 6, 2009)

Is that not a cool looking jet or what? I can see a small airforce of Gripens for me down the track (Its getting out of hand again!) I agree Jan I think a Gripen will look Ace in RNZAF camo ,but like Evan I dono if I could blow a whole kit a 'what if' -sigh to much of a realist

Thanks for the pics mate! Those 1/48 kits look super tasty! Espicially that top one! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

Get cracking then....


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 6, 2009)

Theres so many models I'm planning/hoping to make to go towards my 'life collection' 

I think il make a list....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

Time do an updated list for the forum as well then, eh?


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 6, 2009)

Take a while to make!  (You may have to give me a while )

Rough sketch of ''to build list'

Every aircraft operated by the RNZAF ,Hell of alot of German WWI and WWII aircraft as well as interwar aircraft (Lufthansa Fw-200 Condors etc 8) ) Same with British and american stuff -also a large amount of RAAF aircraft and a nice mixture of Japanese stuff .I seem to lose interest in aviation a wee bit after WWII but still alot of things that take my fancy to be modelled!


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2009)

That Gripen is a nice looking bird...given me an idea for a 'what if' too.
As for lists, I've lost count of the many I've compiled over the years. Oh to win the lottery, and have a hangar-sized shed in which to store all the potential builds! I'd need another lifetime in which to build them all though!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Airframes said:


> That Gripen is a nice looking bird...given me an idea for a 'what if' too.


Why not a totally spiffy RAF J-35 Draken old sock?


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Hmm, not sure about the Draaken, but maybe a RAF Viggen, or Gripen. Also, a RAF F5E has been on my mind for a while......


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

A RAF Draken (you know you want to), Viggen in NMF, with spine and fin painted etc. for the No 43 Squadron....


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Nah, Viggen in ADV grey maybe, and Gripen in a 'yet to be announced' 2 or 3 colour finish, in greys or grey/blues. Draaken on the fire dump maybe...........


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Bl**dy cheek!


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

He He! I just KNEW that would get a reaction!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Careful old scout, you might find a 1/48 Wildcat in the mail.....


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Ah, the Draken, that wonderful, beautiful, fantastic Swedish limousine of the skies. Did I say fire dump? Gosh, I meant Fire Her Up! Bring on the double edged sword wing, the battle axe avion of destiny, let it not smoulder in a dark corner, but shine in all it's true glory, forever upholding the beauty of Sweden and all that is great!
Is that enough grovelling? No need to send a Wildcat now, is there? Please!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Foe being such a good chap, I'll send you two!


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Arrgh! Mutter..mumble...tries to hide in a dark cave with the Trolls...


----------

